# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  What do you guys tell ur docs? Australia

## arico

Mostly looking for people living in australia to input on this but pre cycle when you have bloodwork done what do you ask your doc or whoever u go see? And when he asks bloodwork what do u says? Test levels, what else? have to get mine done.

----------


## bob87

I was asking my self the same question, i was just thinking of going in and telling the doc im going to do a cycle and want blood work done before and after

----------


## leather daddy

wont work i dont think, im pretty sure they try as hard as they can to stay away from illegal activities. Seeing as they could lose there license, would probs be better telling them u suffer from low libido, always tired, low sperm amounts etc.

----------


## TraPump

I was going to just tell my doctor why I need the tests done

----------


## eXtremist

I just tell my doctor that I want a blood test.. if he asks me why.. I just tell him that I want to make sure everything is 100%.. early detection is better than late detection  :Smilie: .. don't forget to mention that you want a full blood test (requires overnight fasting), not just a "basic" blood test..

----------


## dooie

Tell the doc, you have been sponsored by a new supplement company and your trying out their new products, say they are test boosters or some shit! Easy

----------


## 13brew

"when you have bloodwork done what do you ask your doc or whoever"

think you mean an endocrinologist.

----------

